# mavic ksyrium elite vs dura ace



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

hi, I have a dura ace 7850-c24-cl and I want to give my wheels at my son, and I would have a good deal on ksyrium elite 2012.. do you think I will feel a big difference between mavic and my shimano??

thanks


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

I have both of those wheelsets actually, in my opinion, your son is the lucky one, I wouldn't ride the Mavic's over the C24's. I ended up putting the Mavics on my CX bike because I don't really care for them too much.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

I have both these wheels, well actually my Ksyriums are an older version. I like the Shimano better. They feel faster, lighter and stiffer. They corner precisely. They have great quality hubs and a quiet freewheel. IMO the Ksyrium are a little better on rough pavement, better road shock absorption.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

The Dura Ace are in a different class. Dura Ace are more of a competitor against the more expensive Ksyrium SLs and the Dura Ace 7850s are even better than those.


----------



## Rustyrus (Nov 21, 2011)

As others have said....

The Dura Ace C 24's are probably the best wheel on the market in that size and have amazing hubs. The ride quality will be noticeably worse on the Mavic's....

The Mavic's however are great wheels just not in the same league as the DA.


----------



## xtekian (May 17, 2012)

I read in some reviews that the Dura Ace 7850 C24 ride super smooth because it has semi-carbon rims. Is it actually the other way around -- that the aluminum Ksyrium's feel smoother?


----------



## mando54 (Jun 6, 2012)

terbennett said:


> The Dura Ace are in a different class. Dura Ace are more of a competitor against the more expensive Ksyrium SLs and the Dura Ace 7850s are even better than those.


Yeah, I wouldn't even compare these two wheel sets. The DA are that much better.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

I haven't ridden the elites, but I've ridden the Ksyrium SL's and the 7850 CL's. Hands down, I would go with the 7850's. I don't believe the elites and the 7850's are even in the same class. If I was your son, I would feel like I pulled a quick one on my Dad....haha


----------



## wblas3271 (May 12, 2012)

The DA wheels are a pro quality wheel while the elites are a weekend warrior wheel. They are good in their own right but not comparable in quality or long term durability.


----------

